# For a little laughing therapy



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

These pictures gave a a good laugh this morning. 








Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards 2021 finalists revealed


An angry starling and a lounging bear were also among the competition finalists.



www.bbc.com


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Haha! Those are so great! My favorite is the otter. Thanks for posting that, I sure did laugh! 😂


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Oh my goodness, how funny!! I really like the otters as well! Thanks for the laughs!


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

The baby otter is my favourite too! And the owl.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

The owl was pretty great too! But really, the are all hilarious!! 😂😁


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Loved the "Angry bird"! Cracked up at danceing away! Lol too funny. Thanks.for the laugh!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Oh I love the comedy wildlife awards! It’s amazing what they get pictures of at just the right time! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## i like my goats (Jul 16, 2021)

i love the mud skippers


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Oh my gosh, that was funny. I liked them all but the giggling seal, frowning bird, and posing bear really made my day.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

@MadHouse, may I post a picture of an otter on your thread?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

NigerianNewbie said:


> @MadHouse, may I post a picture of an otter on your thread?


Of course! No need to ask!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)




----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Not sure where this originated from, only that it was taken inside of a zoo type setting. She seems to be proudly showing off her new babe to everyone.

P.S. Thanks MadHouse. This is one of my most favorite animal photographs.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So cute!! I remember seeing a similar picture that said, "I made this." 😂 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So cute!! 🥰


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Actually, it was the exact same picture!!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> So cute!! I remember seeing a similar picture that said, "I made dis." 😂 😍


Could have been this same picture. I've had this particular image and a crowd of other pictures, tucked away on a thumb drive for quite a while. Recently uploaded the thumb drive and discovered it's contents was a treasure trove from my deceased laptop. 😃 And all this time, I thought it was a copy of medical records from way back.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Dandy Hill Farm said:


> Actually, it was the exact same picture!!
> View attachment 212370


Yep, that's the one. We posted at the same time.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

__





2018 Winners :: Comedy Wildlife Photography Awards - Conservation through Competition







www.comedywildlifephoto.com





@MadHouse if you don’t mind me adding, I actually found their website. You can also look at the awards from 2018, 19 and 20 too. There all hilarious!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Awwwww😍🥰 so cute!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Awww! I want a baby otter!

We are lucky enough to see river otters where we live. We've only seen them a few times, but it's always special when we do!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

MellonFriend said:


> Awww! I want a baby otter!
> 
> We are lucky enough to see river otters where we live. We've only seen them a few times, but it's always special when we do!


We found 4 baby river otters one time right behind the house while clearing some land. They were sooo cute. We gave them to a wildlife rehab lady and she raised them and sent us pictures when she released them back into the wild. It was awesome.
Edit: I might add also that we made sure that they were abandoned before rescuing them. The guys that were working back there almost ran over them on accident. We had no idea they were there.


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

MellonFriend said:


> Awww! I want a baby otter!
> 
> We are lucky enough to see river otters where we live. We've only seen them a few times, but it's always special when we do!





Boers4ever said:


> We found 4 baby river otters one time right behind the house while clearing some land. They were sooo cute. We gave them to a wildlife rehab lady and she raised them and sent us pictures when she released them back into the wild. It was awesome.
> Edit: I might add also that we made sure that they were abandoned before rescuing them. The guys that were working back there almost ran over them on accident. We had no idea they were there.


You guys are so lucky!! I want baby river otters in my backyard!! 😍


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Goatastic43 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are amazing! Thanks!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Not exactly a laugh, just possibly a smile. Have no idea what species this little creature is, other than it looks like it may be a bird of prey. (The photograph was in the lost and found contents of a thumb drive.)


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

Simply adorable. 😊


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh how cute.


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

Eek! It sooo cute! Do you know what the story behind that photo is?


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

MellonFriend said:


> Eek! It sooo cute! Do you know what the story behind that photo is?


Sadly, if I once knew, it's something I can't positively recall at the moment. Collected many animal photos back in 2007 and earlier. Loaded the critter collection, along with personal photos, onto a thumb drive recently discovered. I am sort of sure, it's a newly hatched snowy owl in a sanctuary, somewhere.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nope, don't know the source for this one either.










It just seems unnaturally wrong though sweet at the same time. Personally, I would fire that cat as a mouser.


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

Just took a goat to the county fair and everyone was petting her and she was eating it up. I had a lot of fun walking her up and down the street, letting all the kids pet her and posing for lots of pictures! Anyway I stopped at a pecan brittle booth and was tasting brittle. It was good so I decided to buy some, I turned to my friend, got a really stern voice, and said “hold my goat” and anyone that heard me burst out laughing! I guess that’s a phrase you don’t hear to often!


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

Nothing like Yoga before breakfast to work up an appetite.











Yum, those crickets were so tasty I need to loosen my waist. 









Oh no it's spinach!


----------



## Boers4ever (Jun 28, 2020)

For some reason I read Yoda not yoga and I was very confused.


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Boers4ever said:


> For some reason I read Yoda not yoga and I was very confused.


Same!


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Nothing like Yoga before breakfast to work up an appetite.
> View attachment 212782
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking bearded dragon BTW!


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Bearded dragons are so cute! Great pics.


----------



## NigerianNewbie (Jun 6, 2018)

FizzyGoats said:


> Bearded dragons are so cute! Great pics.


Marley is 5 1/2 years old now, measures almost 22" long, and is a male. Went to Pet Smart one day, was aiming to look at fish to replace the tankful I lost during a winter power outage. The 40 gallon tank had been setting empty for many months, and needed something in it other than a void. Welp, as a habit I look at all the critters, and there was this lizard that captivated me. Around here there are fence lizards, and 1 (one) pair in particular lived around my back deck. They were known as Romeo and Juliet and had lots of itty-bitty lizards. OMG, an orange fence lizard look alike. I didn't even make it around to the fish tanks against the far wall.

This lizard was a little larger than the others and had a kink towards the end of his tail. It followed me as I walked around the corners to look at hamsters, birds and such. Bluish grey eyes, lizard eyebrows and it blinks. It came up to the front of those little glass enclosures and climbed the glass a little while I standing there admiring a fascinating creature. We actually made a type of eye contact and it was love at first sight.

Leafed through a pamphlet about caring for Bearded Dragons, asked for sales clerk help, loaded up a cart with basking lamp, UV tube light, a book, ceramic heater, 25 crickets, etc. Marley was put into one of those cardboard carry boxes you open at the top.

Got the aquarium all set up and went to open the box, bond with my new addition, show him the nice large habitat that was to be his new home. That lizard jumped forward, hissed, puffed out it's head, turned ink black under it's opened mouth! Geez, there was a top and bottom row of teeth in there! I jumped back, squealed, and realized he could appear very intimidating. I sat the carry home box inside the aquarium, laid it on it's side, and decided he could come out when he got good and ready. And so the journey began with being scared of him for about a week.


----------



## K.B. (Mar 15, 2021)

NigerianNewbie said:


> Marley is 5 1/2 years old now, measures almost 22" long, and is a male. Went to Pet Smart one day, was aiming to look at fish to replace the tankful I lost during a winter power outage. The 40 gallon tank had been setting empty for many months, and needed something in it other than a void. Welp, as a habit I look at all the critters, and there was this lizard that captivated me. Around here there are fence lizards, and 1 (one) pair in particular lived around my back deck. They were known as Romeo and Juliet and had lots of itty-bitty lizards. OMG, an orange fence lizard look alike. I didn't even make it around to the fish tanks against the far wall.
> 
> This lizard was a little larger than the others and had a kink towards the end of his tail. It followed me as I walked around the corners to look at hamsters, birds and such. Bluish grey eyes, lizard eyebrows and it blinks. It came up to the front of those little glass enclosures and climbed the glass a little while I standing there admiring a fascinating creature. We actually made a type of eye contact and it was love at first sight.
> 
> ...


I had bearded dragons for years they have such great personalities


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Wow, what a beginning! Glad you both got more comfortable with each other as time went on. I’ve always liked bearded dragons.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

It sure is cute! (this was in reply to the baby otter- bearded dragons are handsome, not cute!)


----------

